# Forum technical problem?



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2010)

In case Admin aren't aware, there has been a problem today (14 Feb) accessing the site. Both myself and Jan (Lucky 13) in the UK were not able to access at all until approximately 17:30 hrs, UK time, and I understand that kgambit (Dwight) had similar problems in the USA.
Also, now that access has been acheived, it is taking a long time for pages to load - at least 40 seconds, and sometimes requires more than one attempt. In addition, images will not open at the time of writing.
Thought you'd like to know.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes Terry, problems here. Check Facebook.... a bunch of us had issues


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2010)

Problems are afoot, the Mods and I went back in forth in emails already this morning...

Made a call to the Site Owner, no answer.... Hopefully things will get square soon guys...


----------



## imalko (Feb 14, 2010)

Just checking in to report same problems Terry mentioned over here as well. Hope Moderators and site owners will be able to solve the problems soon. Appreciate your efforts guys.


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Same here
it takes a very long time to load a page, any page that's pic/photo heavy, I might as well go away and put the kettle on

Couldn't even get to the log-in screen for most of today


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2010)

Same thing over here on the West Coast...

Slooooowwwwww loading of pages, sometimes even get a server timeout (page won't load).


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 14, 2010)

Glad to hear it's being worked on.
The site was completely down for me at approx. 6 am California time. 

8 am Central
9 am Eastern

For me at least, The quick post box is gone in the Artakus style.
Going to switch to see if it is missing in Clean Blue.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 14, 2010)

The site was down since 10 last night for me. Until 12 today


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 14, 2010)

This was the first time that the site link didn't come up as broken since sometime yesterday for me.
Not sure of the exact time though ?


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh... ask my dad he heard me at 10 PM saying what the hell is going on.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 14, 2010)

Same thing down here guy, made for a very dull evening went down late afternoon and only back up this morning. Also still very slow this morning 9:00am Aus East Coast Summer time. Hope as you say Dan, all gets sorted soon


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 14, 2010)

Glad you guys are on it. I'm sure it will be fixed soon.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Dan, glad to know it's in hand.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah we know about the problems and are trying to see what they are and get them fixed.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 14, 2010)

Appreciate the efforts to troubleshoot the current issues....this is one of the things that makes this a A+ forum and community!
Derek


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't know whether it is the new computer but, I am back to normal with loading times, pictures etc.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 14, 2010)

Seems like all is back to normal, well done guy and thanks for your efforts


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 14, 2010)

Appreciate all the work to get it running again.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep, seems ok here now too. Thanks for all the efforts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cheers lads!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 16, 2010)

Much better. 
Thanks.


Wheels


----------



## kgambit (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm getting sporadic internal server error 500 messages when posting, although the post seems to pop up fine. Also some PM's are NOT going thru. Problem started yesterday and seems to be getting worse.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2010)

kgambit said:


> I'm getting sporadic internal server error 500 messages when posting, although the post seems to pop up fine.  Also some PM's are NOT going thru. Problem started yesterday and seems to be getting worse.


I have been getting the same thing.
I don't know about PM's because I haven't sent one in a while.


Wheels


----------



## kgambit (Mar 18, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I have been getting the same thing.
> I don't know about PM's because I haven't sent one in a while.
> 
> 
> Wheels



PM's are fine - it was a full mailbox at the receiver's end apparently.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, I have the same problem, sporadically, with Internal Server error. Also had sonme slow page loading times.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup, here too


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2010)

No server errors here so far. But I have just been asked for the Flash player updating by my Windows.


----------

